# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - heinäkuu 2011

## Eppu

1.7. iltahavaintona Paunu #131 / 7

----------


## Rasbelin

ke 6.7.

Möttö #11, 91

----------


## jtm

8.7 Tkl:
#263/3

9.7 LL:
#93 näyttää saaneen pilaajavärit ylleen

----------


## Rester

Vähän asian vierestä, mutta voisiko noita "pilaajavärejä" kutsua ihan niiden oikealla nimillä? Ei niistä toki tarvitse pitää, mutta olisi huomattavasti fiksumman kuuloista puhua ihan asioista ilman liikanimiä. (Itse huomattavasti mieluummin katson näitä tilaajaväritettyjä autoja kuin esimerkiksi täysin umpeen mainosteipattuja värisekamelskoja; muutenkin jo tarpeeksi mainoksia joka paikassa..)

----------


## Admiral Observer

Annetaan "demokratian" puhua ja käyttäköön kukin sitä nimistystä mitä haluaa. Uskon, että täälläkin suurin osa pitää niitä pilaajaväreinä kuin tilaajaväreinä. Suuri virhe koko pilaajaväritys. Valitettavasti levinnyt jopa Turkuun ja Helsinkiinkin asti...

----------


## kuukanko

Foorumin linjauksen mukaan havaintoketjuissa pitää keskittyä havaintoihin. Havainnoissa on siksi käytettävä oikeita nimiä. Erilaisia kannanottoja voi esittää muissa ketjuissa.

----------


## jtm

11.7 LL:
#18/2
#90/2
#93/7

----------


## jtm

18.7 Paunu:
#201/90

18.7 Tkl:
#650/28

----------


## jtm

Havaitsin klo 14:23 vähän Hervannan jälkeen pirkkalaan päin menossa volvolle päin ramppiin kääntyen 2kpl Paunun värisiä ilman nimeä ja numeroa olevia Volvo B7RLE Volvo 8700:ia.

----------


## jtm

21.7 Tkl:
#637/3

21.7 Paunu:
#121/90X

21.7 LL:
#41, #92/2

----------


## jtm

21.7 Tkl:
#98/30

21.7 Paunu:
#201/90
Jompikumpi Paunun autoista #618 tai #620 oli saanut Paunun oman värityksen.

----------


## jtm

21.7 Paunu:
#625/22

Tkl #237 tuli klo 13:40 lähtöön keskustorilta etelä-hervantaan auton #98 tilalle linjalle 30.

----------


## jtm

30.7 Paunu:
#126/70

Ex. Tkl #608:lla (nyk. Reissu Ruoti #13) oli taas pitkästä aikaa mahdollisuus täristellä pitkin Hämeenkatua, kun kyseinen auto ajoi non-stoppia Teivon ja Tampereen linja-autoaseman väliä. :Laughing:

----------

